# Traveling through Pennsylvania



## kayspreg (May 17, 2015)

In the next few months I will be making a 6 hour drive from Ohio to Maryland, and this requires us to drive through Pennsylvania for the majority of the drive. Hedgehogs are illegal in Pennsylvania and I'm not sure if it is illegal to drive the hedgehog through the state, or if we were to get pulled over if she would be taken from me. Of course we would be safe enough to not get pulled over but I'm just concerned.


----------



## Ally's_Oliver (Feb 8, 2015)

Very good and important question. I'm curious to know if anyone has experience with this as well... Hope you get a response!


----------



## lilsurfergrlsp (Dec 13, 2013)

I'm pretty sure that you'll just receive a fine (at the most, you'll probably be let go with a warning if you're able to prove you don't live there, or don't have intentions to breed her). They'll give you a certain amount of time to get the hedgehog out of PA. I really doubt they'd be petty enough to take her from you, especially if you're explain that you're going on vacation. Just be careful, and good luck!


----------



## kayspreg (May 17, 2015)

Okay, thank you! Just want to make sure I'm not doing anything wrong


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

It is illegal to transport a hedgehog through Pennsylvania and if caught the hedgehog can be confiscated and euthanized. Personally I wouldn't take the chance.


----------



## MomLady (Aug 14, 2010)

Please heed Nikki's advice, they are totally illegal in PA. Don't risk your hedgie's life.


----------



## kayspreg (May 17, 2015)

Oh my gosh, thank you guys so much.


----------

